# mosquito lake crappie limit dusk till 9pm



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i didnt have to work tonight so i was able to get to the causeway about 2 hrs before dark (instead of after midnight like the last 2 days).. what a mad house.. cars and people everywhere.. i didnt have very good hopes of even finding a spot, let alone my spot, but i got my gear and headed towards it... unbelievable it was the only spot i saw open the entire time i was walking towards it.. i got all set up, lines in and didnt get a nibble, just kept recasting because the wind was pushing my lines back in towards shore. i ate my sub, all my cheetos and drank a monster. i felt like i was wasting my time because the wind and lack of action. i even thought about leaving just before dark, before i fired up my lanterns.. im glad i didnt... as soon as that sun dropped out of sight the crappie fired up and i mean fired up!! i wasnt able to keep both rods in the water more than a few minutes at a time, it was honestly non stop until i left at about 9, maybe 9:15.. now, im going to share a little secret ive been doing for years and its always worked OK, it usually gets me a walleye sometimes too. tonight it caught about 25 of my 30 crappie. i always pre-tie my crappie rigs at home before i go out from 20 # mono/floro whatever i got around. i try to space my hooks about a foot apart and i use palomar knots. it looks like a drop shot rig with 2 hooks (yes i went back to gamakatsu octopus hooks tonight). now heres the kicker, instead of using a sinker on the bottom, use a 1/4 ounce jig head (exact one i was using is in the photo)and hook a minnow thru the head (im using large minnows i get at the marina in the state park). with the wave action, its just like verticle jigging  anyway, heres what a 5 gallon bucket of mosquito lake crappie look like. i havent cleaned them yet, but i dont think there are any under 11" and im pretty sure theres a FO or 2 in there also, i was just unhooking and throwing them in.. what a great night!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice. Sounds like mosquito is a productive place. I always see these reports of so many large fish comingnout of there. I would like to get the chance to fish it one day.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the update and info ezbite. I plan to take my daughter out on the boat for some Crappie (and hopefully Bass) when she's here for Spring Break next week. Hope they are fired up. I don't usually target Crappie, so I can use all the tips I can get.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Damint jerry.... I knew I shouldn't have met you! See what happens you should have met me at skeeter! Lol 

Nice haul Tom! And thanks for the tips.... I was planning on heading up there tonight and ended up hitting a local river with doboy instead!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

You did better than us than ez we were down from you a ways. Only got 4. But I did get to try out my mr twister scaler. Was on clearance at walmart for $5 so I figured what the heck. If you like skin on like I do then this is the ticket. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/sXcjox9Ck2s[/ame]


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job EZ! That's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oooooh... so close.lol. no FO's but man lots of nice fish.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice hall ez! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice job EZ.


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

when you say causeway. do you mean 88? I have never fished there and I am making a trip up there. where should I go? message me please if you don't want to post it.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Nice haul of crappie.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just look for the cars  VERY high fishing pressure there... You can't miss it


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

would I Be better from shore or boat?


----------



## JSchuss (Apr 7, 2014)

Headed out there tonight... Thanks for the tips EZ


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ezbite said:


> im going to share a little secret ive been doing for years and its always worked OK, it usually gets me a walleye sometimes too. tonight it caught about 25 of my 30 crappie. i always pre-tie my crappie rigs at home before i go out from 20 # mono/floro whatever i got around. i try to space my hooks about a foot apart and i use palomar knots. it looks like a drop shot rig with 2 hooks (yes i went back to gamakatsu octopus hooks tonight). now heres the kicker, instead of using a sinker on the bottom, use a 1/4 ounce jig head (exact one i was using is in the photo)and hook a minnow thru the head (im using large minnows i get at the marina in the state park). with the wave action, its just like verticle jigging  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> EZ,,, I'm getting old so help me understand.
> ...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You got it, pull the Palomar knot tight enough and thee hooks stand out horizontally.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ezbite said:


> You got it, pull the Palomar knot tight enough and thee hooks stand out horizontally.


 your killing me this yr tom on the fish count, I went to the causeway last night and couldn,t buy a bite in three hrs, I,m going to start following you around...lol... also that bait store at 45n88 is great on the Minnie count...


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm heading up tomorrow! I'll post!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I do the same thing for perch on Erie and it works great. I use a red jig mostly instead of a weight and catch a lot on the jig!:C


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

That's my favorite jig EZ! Nice haul!!!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

ez bite, you've been tearing those up lately, I like the pic from the other nite, that 13 1/2" did have some serious shoulders! not to mention that pike! great job! maybe see u out there sometime!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got off of mosquito. Fished the north side of the lake on the eastern side of the bridge. Buddy and I were in a boat. We fished from 615pm until 1015pm without getting a single fish. There were plenty of people, as usual, but only saw 4 fish caught. Decided to move and try the south side of the causeway. There wereonly about6 people fromwhat i could tell fishing the South facing side of the causeway. Both of us hooked up with a fish within 30 seconds and that was it until minutes ago when we left. We were using medium minnows between 1.5 and 5ft below a bobber. I'm staying to understand how the barometric pressure effects fish more and more after every bad outing. I always seem to be a day behind. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Limit tonight! Took me 5 hours but it payed off. Fished the choppy south side again, but not my usual spot. Had to weed out a bunch of shorties also. Probably caught 40 all together. Also got a 15" channel cat and 3 bluegills. I threw those back. I got 15 slabs or so that were 12" ers and the rest 10 and up. :G spoon fed slabs tonight.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JimmyC said:


> Limit tonight! Took me 5 hours but it payed off. Fished the choppy south side again, but not my usual spot. Had to weed out a bunch of shorties also. Probably caught 40 all together. Also got a 15" channel cat and 3 bluegills. I threw those back. I got 15 slabs or so that were 12" ers and the rest 10 and up. :G spoon fed slabs tonight.


Nice! Looks like I should of went back out, I sent a buddy out there last night he had 10 at 8:15 when I got his last text.


----------



## CrappieCody (Jan 16, 2014)

I ended up with 7 nice keepers last night, All caught up to last light, after that no hits. Fished south side of causeway, seems like the wind changed up a bit right at dark and it shut off for me


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i didnt have to work tonight so i was able to get to the causeway about 2 hrs before dark (instead of after midnight like the last 2 days).. what a mad house.. cars and people everywhere.. i didnt have very good hopes of even finding a spot, let alone my spot, but i got my gear and headed towards it... unbelievable it was the only spot i saw open the entire time i was walking towards it.. i got all set up, lines in and didnt get a nibble, just kept recasting because the wind was pushing my lines back in towards shore. i ate my sub, all my cheetos and drank a monster. i felt like i was wasting my time because the wind and lack of action. i even thought about leaving just before dark, before i fired up my lanterns.. im glad i didnt... as soon as that sun dropped out of sight the crappie fired up and i mean fired up!! i wasnt able to keep both rods in the water more than a few minutes at a time, it was honestly non stop until i left at about 9, maybe 9:15.. now, im going to share a little secret ive been doing for years and its always worked OK, it usually gets me a walleye sometimes too. tonight it caught about 25 of my 30 crappie. i always pre-tie my crappie rigs at home before i go out from 20 # mono/floro whatever i got around. i try to space my hooks about a foot apart and i use palomar knots. it looks like a drop shot rig with 2 hooks (yes i went back to gamakatsu octopus hooks tonight). now heres the kicker, instead of using a sinker on the bottom, use a 1/4 ounce jig head (exact one i was using is in the photo)and hook a minnow thru the head (im using large minnows i get at the marina in the state park). with the wave action, its just like verticle jigging  anyway, heres what a 5 gallon bucket of mosquito lake crappie look like. i havent cleaned them yet, but i dont think there are any under 11" and im pretty sure theres a FO or 2 in there also, i was just unhooking and throwing them in.. what a great night!


Awesome!!!!


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't plan on battling the weekend crowd yesterday/last night but decided to head up. Got there at 7:15. Fished the choppy S. side because my fav spots across the street were occupied. Well, every spot was occupied haha. Caught 13 before dark, but then the wind picked up and too many weeds and sticks were blowing in and interfering. I walked across the street to check the action. It was slow from what I saw. To my surprise, a group of guys were packing up! Myself, my dad and my uncle scooted over there quickly! Didnt take long after that! We fished until 4am with awesome results. No FOs but many 12" and close to 13". Fish were biting on and off, deep and shallow, close and far. My uncle took 27 himself and here is mine and my dad's haul of 45 fish. We could have had our limit each to make it 60 but we were only taking the 10 1/2in and up. The freezer is good to go!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice job, I'm thinking of hitting it tonight, hopefully this wind will discourage enough people that one if my spot will be open.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

got 12 nice slabs lost 1 Friday nite till 11:30 had 2 other guys with me fished the causeway south side the other 2 guys guys 12 and 13 had to go
but it was fuun 1st time out ,,,,,,,,12 1/2 inches and 11 inches ,,,,,,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i didnt make it out last night, didnt feel like fighting to zoo. i went out this morning at 6:00am instead. only a few cars by the bridge when i got there, nobody near to where i parked. caught one on the first cast as soon as the line hit the water, my bobber laid sideways and never even stood up, just started swimming away. then it was kinda on and off until the wind shifted about 7:30, pushed my lines in as fast as i could get them out, so i quit. i ended up with 8 and i caught something ive never caught out of mosquito my entire life.. i only had about 2 dozen minnows and was only baiting the jig and middle hook.. i caught a 4" shiner on my top hook that was bare, thats a first for me. the morning bite isnt as good as the bite just before dark is, at least it wasnt today... but theres way less traffic and fools to deal with, so for me its a win.. man that causeway is already trashed from the weekend.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice! I actually caught a couple crappies once at mosquito on a bare gold aberdeen hook when I was running low on minnows and only baited one a few years ago. I'll never forget that night up there. It was a feeding frenzy! Anyways, I havent been back up since saturday night. I saw a ton of trash up there that night and knew it was only gonna get worse. Kinda sad people can't take what they bring.


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i didnt make it out last night, didnt feel like fighting to zoo. i went out this morning at 6:00am instead. only a few cars by the bridge when i got there, nobody near to where i parked. caught one on the first cast as soon as the line hit the water, my bobber laid sideways and never even stood up, just started swimming away. then it was kinda on and off until the wind shifted about 7:30, pushed my lines in as fast as i could get them out, so i quit. i ended up with 8 and i caught something ive never caught out of mosquito my entire life.. i only had about 2 dozen minnows and was only baiting the jig and middle hook.. i caught a 4" shiner on my top hook that was bare, thats a first for me. the morning bite isnt as good as the bite just before dark is, at least it wasnt today... but theres way less traffic and fools to deal with, so for me its a win.. man that causeway is already trashed from the weekend.


Shame! LaDue had garbage all over also, got 2 gills, and 2 crappie from 6:30am-8:00am....:F


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice hat Tom. That's a good mess of fish too. When's the fish fry?


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I picked up a bag full in the area I fished a week ago but I couldn't believe all the fishing line, plastic bottles, bait containers and general trash the crowds left along the causeway, sad.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Doboy said:


> ezbite said:
> 
> 
> > im going to share a little secret ive been doing for years and its always worked OK, it usually gets me a walleye sometimes too. tonight it caught about 25 of my 30 crappie. i always pre-tie my crappie rigs at home before i go out from 20 # mono/floro whatever i got around. i try to space my hooks about a foot apart and i use palomar knots. it looks like a drop shot rig with 2 hooks (yes i went back to gamakatsu octopus hooks tonight). now heres the kicker, instead of using a sinker on the bottom, use a 1/4 ounce jig head (exact one i was using is in the photo)and hook a minnow thru the head (im using large minnows i get at the marina in the state park). with the wave action, its just like verticle jigging  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Chattahoochee (Feb 11, 2014)

Y'all don't catch em all before I get there in mid May. Where's this causeway? I might have to do some bank fishing after class in the afternoons. Is it actually so crowded that you can't find a place to cast?


----------



## Chattahoochee (Feb 11, 2014)

Do any of you know if they sale a week long non-resident fishing license and how much it costs? Couldn't find it listed on the Ohio DNR website. You had to actually start the purchase process.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

They sell a 3 day for $19.00 or a season for $40.00 No 7 day.


----------



## Chattahoochee (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks. Guess it's the 40 for me.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Great tip on the rig, ez! I followed your instructions and tied up a bunch of them. Now I have to go to an outdoor store and find another Tackle Tamer to keep them organized!  It took a couple of tries, but once you get the Palomar knot figured out, it does hold the hook straight out from the line. Great for a stacker rig for crappie (my main interest), or drop shotting. And I bet it would work for perch on Erie with a heavy enough jig at the bottom to get it down. Terrific tip. Thanks again!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here ya go Chat,,, Open this and go down to 'All Licenses'. 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/licenses


Hey Gary,, you should stop by sometime,,, like on your way to the club.?

To Whom-ever,,, IF you can't 'tie' up a stacker rig, USE A SABIKI RIG. Cut them in 1/2s or 3rds. 2 hooks or 3. Tie a jig on the bottom if need-be.
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/360449248340?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]10 Sabiki Bait Rigs Sizes 1 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 You Choose Rodtek | eBay[/ame]

Sabiki; OUR 
#1 stacker rig for Erie perch. Use 2 or 3 hooks with 1/2-3/4oz bell sinker on bottom. The Glow-in-the-dark beads really help in the deep-dark water, & AT NIGHT.
Sabiki; My
#2 stacker rig for O River sauger. 2 or 3 hooks with 1-2oz sinker on bottom.

and they are Awesome for specks below a bobber,,, IF you want a multiple hook stacker rig THAT DOES NOT GET TANGLED UP when you cast.
I also like them for driftfishing. Use a 2 or 3 hook rig with 1/2-1oz bell sinker. You can really 'feel the bottom' and get WAY LESS SNAGS! 

Here's a pic of 2 rigs. The top one I built for ice fishing, the bottom was bought,,, for Erie perch'n.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

sheesh too many sabiki sizes, and they give no reference. pls specify what size you use. sry to bother, but I have way too much wrong gear laying around. that said, I think I'll try the smallest for some bait clouds over walleye schools, but what size are you runnin for perch and crappies? Thanks, one day i'll actually come out and USE some of this stuff lol--hank


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got to the causeway about 5pm. i took a walk west and nobody was catching anything. i found a small spot in the rocks on the north end and i got set up. i had lines in the water not more than 10 minutes and 2 guys set up less than 15 feet away from me on a crooked rock, after saying out loud a few times "really your gonna fish right there?" from me, they left.. no sooner they leave a family with 4 girls shows up and surrounds me, im talking within 10 feet on both side. i hold my tongue because its good to see young kids out fishing. anyhow, i knew what was coming, but i was set up and was staying. i caught one crappie just about the time they got their line in and then the girls started casting right in front of me when they saw that.. the dad did a good job trying to keep them in line by telling them to leave me alone and stay away, but come on, they were 10 feet away on both sides of me.... one girl was throwing rocks in the lake another kept slapping her bobber on the water... i didnt even fire up the lanterns, i just left shaking my head. i think my evening fishing of the causeway is done. time to bust out the yak... as i was leaving about 8:30 i counted the cars on both side of the causeway, there was 66 in the south lot and 62 in the north lot... what a freeking zoo.. i even saw a chick in a hoodie walking west carring a box of pizza, wonder where that empty box ended up..


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I like the rig idea, now all you need to do is use a big shad rap as a float. Tie your rig on the back hook. You might get a nice fish on the reel in (not to mention some funny looks)


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I headed up to tonight ezbite.... It's miserable.... I got there at 6 found a spot on the north side and fished for about 45 min before I also had ppl within 10ft of me... Caught 3 crappie a went back.. Largest was about 9 or 10" and thin.... 

I would rather fish and get skunked then fight to try to fish up there... Oh well hope at least some of them clean up after themselves....


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i went up to the causeway tonight also got there about 8:00 i seen how many people were there and i didnt even get out i left and went home gonna try in the morning about 3 am hopefully it will be less crowded lol and maybe get into some crappie


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yea, it's crazy on the causeway now, I've fished it since the early 70's and I can't remember it ever being this crowded ever. Looks like the internet has struck again.. and I'm guessing all of our good reports have a lot to do with the crowds. It really doesn't bother me people show up to fish, that's why we post reports, but it does bother me that leaches come out to play... By leaches I mean is those that have no respect for the lake, causeway or fish it provides and feel its party time and just trash the causeway.. I've been seeing it for a few weeks now.. Trash everywhere.. Both human and plastic..


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Three of us fished the north side from about 7 to about 11 and ended up with 11 but had the same thing happen with a guy and two young girls they were about 15 feet away, then a guy driving by seen me catch a fish and within minutes had his gear and tried squeezing in between us, well after last week I had enough and just walked over to him and kindly said you really don't think you are fishing there do you? Well needless to say but after about five minutes of me fishing right next to him he decided to move on after I turned to a buddy and said he crosses my line one time I am throwing his ass in! But my causeway days are about over two just complete lack of respect nowadays. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That's exactly what I was thinking.. Lack of respect.. Good to hear you kept your cool. The causeway is a great spot to catch some fish.. but it also catches jack wads. Guess we have to choose which ones we want to deal with..


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

The chick in the hoodie carrying the pizza box was my wife. The box, all of our other trash and the trash lying around us all got picked up and brought home. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

ProudPotter said:


> Three of us fished the north side from about 7 to about 11 and ended up with 11 but had the same thing happen with a guy and two young girls they were about 15 feet away, then a guy driving by seen me catch a fish and within minutes had his gear and tried squeezing in between us, well after last week I had enough and just walked over to him and kindly said you really don't think you are fishing there do you? Well needless to say but after about five minutes of me fishing right next to him he decided to move on after I turned to a buddy and said he crosses my line one time I am throwing his ass in! But my causeway days are about over two just complete lack of respect nowadays.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I had that happen last year, guy crossed me first cast, I'll just leave it at that, I don't wanna type what I said! Haha:F


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

We must have been close,Ez, that chick with the pizza was set up with her boyfriend about 10ft from me, didn't see where the box ended up, also smelled some reefer being fired up, oh well, i didn't get a single bite in 2 hours, i can't stand the causeway much anymore either.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mike_13 said:


> The chick in the hoodie carrying the pizza box was my wife. The box, all of our other trash and the trash lying around us all got picked up and brought home.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thank you, didn't really mean no disrespect, I'm just so discouraged from the mess I've seen up there this year that I forget there are good people that do actually clean up after theirselfs.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

The bottom line is there are a lot of guys like us trying to get up there, have some fun and catch some fish. Unfortunately the media has brought a Lil to much light to it and those who don't share our value of the outdoors are mixed into the mess. 

Bottom line is its crowded and a mess up the right now. I think the only way I will be going back up is very early AM... But most likely will settle for catching a few here in there in other spots than trying to fight the crowd there. 

Ezbite, i think it's definitely time to get the yak out for the season to, I dunno when you go out but if you ever wanna meet up for a float send me a message!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike_13 said:


> The chick in the hoodie carrying the pizza box was my wife. The box, all of our other trash and the trash lying around us all got picked up and brought home.
> 
> THANKS MIKE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo Matt,,,, you wanna go out this afternoon,,,, like till dark?
call


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Where ya thinking?  i don't have my gear but it's slow today... I can run home at lunch and grab it! I have about 2 dozen small and med left over to!


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I hear ya about the mess. It's sickening. Time to get the boat out and get away from the crowds!

As for the "reefer" smell, you're barking up the wrong tree thinking that came from our spot. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder if a few well placed calls could get a sting operation over there for a random night or two. I bet alot are fishing without license too. I could never figure out how someone could enjoy a pristine eco experience and destroy it ( or even compromise it) while doing so.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I was impressed last week when I talked to the ranger as he walked the entire causeway checking license! Real nice guy and checked everyone. 

I really enjoy the kids fishing and will deal with any kids casting over me or crowding me at anytime. Hell I get more enjoyment watching a kid catch fish than myself. It's the adults that crowd even on the kids that makes me mad. Then they complain about the kids the whole time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mike_13 said:


> I hear ya about the mess. It's sickening. Time to get the boat out and get away from the crowds!
> 
> As for the "reefer" smell, you're barking up the wrong tree thinking that came from our spot.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The reefer smell came from the east of the first spot I was in, so, not really barking up ''your'' tree, just saying what I smelled, don't really know who was smoking, just know there are a lot of kids there and it's not the right place to fire it up.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i got to the causeway about 5pm. i took a walk west and nobody was catching anything. i found a small spot in the rocks on the north end and i got set up. i had lines in the water not more than 10 minutes and 2 guys set up less than 15 feet away from me on a crooked rock, after saying out loud a few times "really your gonna fish right there?" from me, they left.. no sooner they leave a family with 4 girls shows up and surrounds me, im talking within 10 feet on both side. i hold my tongue because its good to see young kids out fishing. anyhow, i knew what was coming, but i was set up and was staying. i caught one crappie just about the time they got their line in and then the girls started casting right in front of me when they saw that.. the dad did a good job trying to keep them in line by telling them to leave me alone and stay away, but come on, they were 10 feet away on both sides of me.... one girl was throwing rocks in the lake another kept slapping her bobber on the water... i didnt even fire up the lanterns, i just left shaking my head. i think my evening fishing of the causeway is done. time to bust out the yak... as i was leaving about 8:30 i counted the cars on both side of the causeway, there was 66 in the south lot and 62 in the north lot... what a freeking zoo.. i even saw a chick in a hoodie walking west carring a box of pizza, wonder where that empty box ended up..


This year has been the worst for me as far as disrespectful people, even before word got out about the bite getting hot. No joke, it was about a month ago, ice fresh off the water, I'm up there as usual. Really nobody up there, maybe 4-5 cars total. I catch a couple crappies and a guy marches from about 100yards away and sits right next to me! I mean right next to me. Sitting close enough to hold my hand. Unbelievable. I think my dad wants to go tonight but I'm not feeling it lol. I'll end up going if he really wants to. Haha wish me luck, and I'm not talking about luck for catching fish.


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

JimmyC said:


> This year has been the worst for me as far as disrespectful people, even before word got out about the bite getting hot. No joke, it was about a month ago, ice fresh off the water, I'm up there as usual. Really nobody up there, maybe 4-5 cars total. I catch a couple crappies and a guy marches from about 100yards away and sits right next to me! I mean right next to me. Sitting close enough to hold my hand. Unbelievable. I think my dad wants to go tonight but I'm not feeling it lol. I'll end up going if he really wants to. Haha wish me luck, and I'm not talking about luck for catching fish.


Thats why i bought me a small 10 ft. boat, I got tired of people crossing my line, I mean first cast sometimes, lol
:G


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

So the theme is the same for all of us! Lol and is clear that early spring bite Ob the causeway can be hot at times. Now for those of us lucky enough to have a yak, Jon boat or regular boat... What types of structure "should" be productive this time of year? Same rocky rip rap you find at the causeway? Anything that is just a warmer shallow bay, or more so submerged structure like stumps and trees? 

They only reason I ask is when your vessel is hand powered you kinda wanna. Get am idea of where to go so you have to paddle so far


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

colonel594 said:


> So the theme is the same for all of us! Lol and is clear that early spring bite Ob the causeway can be hot at times. Now for those of us lucky enough to have a yak, Jon boat or regular boat... What types of structure "should" be productive this time of year? Same rocky rip rap you find at the causeway? Anything that is just a warmer shallow bay, or more so submerged structure like stumps and trees?
> 
> They only reason I ask is when your vessel is hand powered you kinda wanna. Get am idea of where to go so you have to paddle so far


Due to the fact that I'm a boat newbie, I'm assuming we fish the shallow structures, hopefully my HummingBird depth finder can help me out a bit. Lol
:G


----------

